# Saint Claude Jura france



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all. Currently enjoying Jura and we will be visiting Saint Claude in a day or three. Only got a very weak Internet connection again on my phone and I'm trying to assess overnight options for the town or nearby. We have the scooter so don't need to be central just near. There are lots of things to see and do around there according to my tour guide (mrs d). 

There is an aire but it looks dire on the offline version of cc infos and I have found these two wild spots on there

St Claude 46.38553 5.86228
46.39614 5.86631

Can someone google map and streetview them and tell me what they look like please?

There is an aire 13 miles
South in Pessey that looks ok but may need to be nearer


Any other suggestions appreciated

Cheers
Bd


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What do you think we are, your personal stopover scouts now or something... :roll: 

No streetview on either, first one is a carpark by the side of the road overlooking the bridge.

Second one looks better, at the end of a road in a clearing in the woods.

Pete


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

The aire at Lamoura looks promising (No 17562 on CCinfos) although may be too far away for you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course Pete! Just keeping you busy! 

Thanks both of you. The aire at lamoure shows up on the sat nav as just a service point. Can't get online so I wonder if its a new one. Don't suppose you can post the co-ordinates could you.

The second car park sounds ok Pete.

We have decided to head a few miles south west first to some lakes the. Head round to st Claude in two or three days time.

Thanks again


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is a service point only at Lamoura, but the one Collies mention is an APN (no servicepoint)....

Coords are N 46.41056 E 5.99417

Looks quite nice.

>here<

Yours sincerely,

Barry's Gofer

:lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks Gofer! 

I think we will try and stop at st Claude first and maybe move on there after or if st Claude turns out to be a duffer.

Hopefully ill get online with the laptop before then and can check out your link.

Thanks for organising our trip!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Barry's Gofer! Beat me to it!

It appears to be the car park for a ski lift / ski station at the foot of the slopes.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're both welcome. :salute:

Bloomin' wasted on 'ere I am.  

Pete


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

No you are not wasted Pete, a credit to the forum :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very much appreciated. Now at Thoirette. Nice little aire but spent an hour trying to get online with the antenna to no avail. Mobile signal seems good though so mobile mhf works! 

Cheers
Bd


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're still heading south and looking for more lakes, there's a lakeside aire at Nantua, 46.15491, 5.59666 with more lakeside parking close by.

Not free but OK if you're passing that way.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks Tony. We are now going to head north west though up into the hills around la pesse and then st Claude.

The aire at Thoirette was cracking and we spent the afternoon by the lake 2 miles away and then had a long row up the river near the aire.

The only thing lacking is a decent Internet connection as I have some urgent work to do so that's the first priority today! Bit of "war driving" with the antenna is required!


----------

